# oh dear! my girls calling again!



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

The kits are 5 weeks & 1 day old today, already eating raw & wet meat, dont like biccis! one tried to poop in them haha! :cornut:

She is feeding A tiny bit but today.......she started calling! You would think she has had enough of kittens by now! 

I really wanted her spayed before her next call I didnt realize it would be so early after! 

Anything I cant do to make things a bit easier for her?


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Queens quite often come into call as their babies start to need them less. I wouldn't risk giving her anything to take her off call if her babies are still feeding from her so its just a case of riding it out.

I thought this litter was your first. Why are you just having the one litter with your girl ?


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

My girls doing the same,she carries a soft ball around making funny noises!!i call it her substitute baby and ive got the local skanky toms spraying all over my front door!!


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

As Saiks said it's very normal for this to happen - the one thing i will say is in a percentage of queens milk can go sour, so if any bubs still feeding from her and any are a little sick just try not to let them feed at all off her x

otherwise it'll run it's course hunny, i can't think of anything to help, sorry x


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Oh no I woudlnt give her anything for it! I just thought I may be able to do something to make life a bit easier for her!

Kits seem fine so ill see what happens!

Yes its my first but her 3rd litter of alot of kittens I spoke to my friend who is mentoring me and I decided that she has had enough kittens for a life time 5/6 & 8 I dont feel its fair for her to have anymore 3 litters is enough in a life I think! especially such large litters, time for a rest! :thumbup1:


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

Why have you started breeding with an "old" queen?


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Three litters isn't that many, as long as they have sufficient rest in between, but its up to you. You will be amassing retired queens very quickly at that rate. Or are they all due to be rehomed once spayed ?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Well Its really my choice isnt it? I dont feel its fair on a cat to breed for her life and I feel that 3 very large litters is enough for Any cat. 

This thread isnt really about me breeding, its was me asking a question about my cat, so lets not turn it into a 'I dont agree, I agree, do things differently why do you do that, do it this way' thread please' :thumbup1:


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Just chatting, it is a chat board after all :thumbup: Litter size of 5 or 6 is average number.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lol I know


----------



## RowanWolf (Jan 30, 2009)

I don't know much about breeding but I guess do what you are probably already doing 
Providing her a safe, comfy, warm environment and helping her out. 

I still want one of your kits.. ah well.. in the future maybe :ihih:


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

lauren001 said:


> Why have you started breeding with an "old" queen?


Yes have to say that crossed my mind too Lauren, but I suppose it is at the end of the day up to the individual

All breeders have 'their' way of doing things & I have now come to the conclusion as frustrating as it is that people will do what they believe is right.

I take comfort in as long as 'I' know what 'I' am doing where 'I' am heading then let the rest get on with it!!:ihih:

It takes a bigger person to admit they have been wrong & start to take advice from trusted sources!!


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I think right or wrong comes down to how you view your cats at the end of the day. This *isn't *judgement on anyone on here, just my view on two completely different types of breeders.

Genuine hobby breeders who have the odd litters of kittens with cats they consider family members, and are just as proud of spayed great granny as they are unspayed grand daughter. OK by the time you still have great great great granny, you may well have to rehome the odd youngster if wish to keep breeding, and that would be a hard decision to be faced with at the time it arose.

Or

Professional breeders, whether on a small or large scale for whom cats are just kitten producers. They take great care and have affection for the cat whilst she is breeding, but she becomes surplus to requirements once spayed. Focus is all about the kittens being produced and sold. They call themselves hobby breeders, because its a marketing ploy. People like to think that they come to visit a little family of cats.

I see myself as the former, if breeders prefer the latter approach then thats their choice, but call it as it is.

In actual ways of doing things whilst breeding, there are no right or wrong answers. Every cat is so different, what works for one may not work for another. I think every breeder ends up with trial and error working out what is best for their individual cat.


----------



## RowanWolf (Jan 30, 2009)

So, how do you make a calling mother more comfy?


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

same as you make your uncalling cat comfy. Calling cats aren't uncomfortable just horny!!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Saikou said:


> I think right or wrong comes down to how you view your cats at the end of the day. This *isn't *judgement on anyone on here, just my view on two completely different types of breeders.
> 
> Genuine hobby breeders who have the odd litters of kittens with cats they consider family members, and are just as proud of spayed great granny as they are unspayed grand daughter. OK by the time you still have great great great granny, you may well have to rehome the odd youngster if wish to keep breeding, and that would be a hard decision to be faced with at the time it arose.
> 
> ...


so because I am re-homing one of my Queens its marketing ploy & I dont care?

Better tell that to all of the breeders I know then as they all re-home.

Sadly I dont have a huge house with lots of land & I dont have lots of money to keep them, im strictly small scale 1 or 2 queens to further lines & show my own lines and keep their kitten, which I wont be re-homing maybe that wrong to!

So basically because I rehome a older cat I shouldnt breed even though everything thing is done to perfection?

Not that it is anyones business but I had my name down for a breeding kitten & I was offered a older girl which I didnt know people did so I took her, god! what a crime!!

And because I only want her to ahve 3 litters & have a nice life im evil?! Maybe I shouldnt bother, maybe I should breed 5 times a year and do no health tests & let me cats run outside to get pregnant seeing as im a awful person

You can see why I didnt want to reply now cant you!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

RowanWolf said:


> I don't know much about breeding but I guess do what you are probably already doing
> Providing her a safe, comfy, warm environment and helping her out.
> 
> I still want one of your kits.. ah well.. in the future maybe :ihih:


I have a litter coming up lol!


----------



## RowanWolf (Jan 30, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> I have a litter coming up lol!


Sadly it may be a while yet before I would consider a ped, and possibly longer for a kitten. So much to do to my place first 

Saikou, I think it was a valid question that needed an answer rather than other comments.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> so because I am re-homing one of my Queens its marketing ploy & I dont care?
> 
> Better tell that to all of the breeders I know then as they all re-home.


I didn't say that, I also made it clear it wasn't a judgement on anyone, just my opinion, in answer to another post about right and wrong, on two types of breeders.

I know rehoming has its place, but I do not like hearing about breeders doing it as a matter of course - "one in one out" is a phrase I have heard a lot. Those sorts of people treat their cats like walking uteruses they proclaim how much they love their cat, but rehome them at a drop of a hat, and I think that is wrong. I am not saying thats what you do, just commenting on the situation in general.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

RowanWolf said:


> Saikou, I think it was a valid question that needed an answer rather than other comments.


I was answering someone elses post and will comment as I see fit. Freedom of speech and all that


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

I dont agree with that either dont tar me with the same brush as those back yard breeders.

Its alright everyone throwing their own opinions at others but you Dont know everyones situation or everyone elses views, jsut because they do something you dont agree with doesnt make You right and them wrong, nor does it make them right and you wrong.


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

I think Saikou wasn't addressing her posts at anyone in particular just stating her opinion, of which we are all entitled!

At the end of the day I don't think there is any need for defensive posts, it was just an individual stating her opinion & of course I agree just because of what one breeder does different from another doesn't make either one right or wrong just their way of doing things!

At the end of the day we should all value one anothers opinion & hopefully contine through life, learning as we go, again just my opinion!!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Im pretty sure this thread was about my cat calling and didnt ask for Any opinions about anything other than that?

Im pretty sure that you should only give opinions or what ever if they are asked for? Not just start something up on someones thread about something completly different. 

and ill say it again, just because they do something you dont agree with doesnt make You right and them wrong, nor does it make them right and you wrong.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Why are you being so defensive when no one has aimed anything at you. Where has anyone said they are right and everyone else is wrong ?

Threads like face to face conversations go in all directions.


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> Im pretty sure this thread was about my cat calling and didnt ask for Any opinions about anything other than that?
> 
> Im pretty sure that you should only give opinions or what ever if they are asked for? Not just start something up on someones thread about something completly different.
> 
> and ill say it again, just because they do something you dont agree with doesnt make You right and them wrong, nor does it make them right and you wrong.


You are right Taylorbay is was a thread about your cat calling again, but then others have just asked other questions that do respond to your original question.

I have to say in the 'Bengal' breeding world what others should be advised is this. The Bengal is one of the fastest moving breeds I know. Still being developed & progressed, so when becoming involved with this breed it will be necessary to retire breeding animals maybe earlier than other breeds. There is still lots of developing to do & hopefully becoming a Bengal breeder myself, hope that I can be part of the move forward with this beautiful breed with integrity & to try to be as ethical as I can.

Hope that made sense!!


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> Im pretty sure this thread was about my cat calling and didnt ask for Any opinions about anything other than that?
> 
> Im pretty sure that you should only give opinions or what ever if they are asked for? Not just start something up on someones thread about something completly different.
> 
> and ill say it again, just because they do something you dont agree with doesnt make You right and them wrong, nor does it make them right and you wrong.


Forgive me if im wrong, but did you not do the exact same thing to me??

maybe now you will understand that the other people giving their opinion to you dont mean any harm by it, as it is just their opinion. 
If its ok for you to do this to me.....what makes it so wrong for them to do it too you??


----------



## thumbs (Mar 4, 2009)

would i be wrong to assume that an older queen is a more experienced queen? if so, if i wanted to go into breeding then maybe getting an older queen would be better? to have an experienced mentor is fab, but i think to have a mentor and and experienced queen who knows what to expect is even better again 

don't know what to do about a queen in call, just don't pet them in a way that sets her off again, am sure i read somewhere about not petting and stroking along the neck and rump


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

Many people especially Bengal breeders, due to the fast turnover and progress of the breed, will need to re-home breeding girls if they do not have much room for spayed girls and want to progress their program. 
But usually not on the Active, most breeders feel that they should have a rest after a few litters and be petted out to a nice forever home not pushed from pillar to post.

Thumbs


> if so, if i wanted to go into breeding then maybe getting an older queen would be better?


Older queens sold on the active are not very common, they may actually be queens that have had problems in previous litters or from a line that is found to be defective in some way. Why would a breeder who is continuing breeding, sell a queen that was a producing beautiful healthy quality kittens and/or was an excellent mother?
Mostly they are sold because they are not as good for some reason as the ones they are keeping and/or the breeder is trying to make a bit of money off them, more than they would get if they just petted them out. Very occasionally you would get a good deal if for instance the breeder was giving up completely.
It all sounds good, but in reality.......

Lauren


----------



## RowanWolf (Jan 30, 2009)

Look there is no need for more arguments.
Taylorbaby has not said shes right and everyone else is rong, shew as just saying she does as she sees fit for her cats, which you all do.

Also this thread was for asking about making a cat comfy with small kittens whilst calling..not about debates on breeding which other people brought up.

Why is there drama here..I see no reason.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I don't see anyone argueing its an exchange of views, what places like these are all about.

The question about the calling cat has no real answer and has been dealt with, now people are chatting about other things, as is their right.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Abooksigun said:


> The Bengal is one of the fastest moving breeds I know. Still being developed & progressed, so when becoming involved with this breed it will be necessary to retire breeding animals maybe earlier than other breeds.



Can I just ask what is being developed in the breed, I know nothing about them, but I thought they were pretty much established with the exception of is it silvers with the GCCF ? Then again, you have colour pattern development in other breeds too - oriental caramel selfs still are not championship status.


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Well what happened Saikou is that the breed progressed quickly with the coats. Lots of inbreeding in the beginning from 2 breeders, one being Jean Mill of Millwood who began the breed, then Gene Ducote of Gogees.
What I feel has happened, aswell as many other Bengal breeders, is that because of the concentration on the pattern, the type has been sacrificed. Heads, should ideally be small & have a convex profile. Ears, small & rounded, pattern, the flow should be pulled to the horizontal. Tails, short to medium & thick.

But, what we are seeing is dips in profiles & sometimes rather fat looking heads, although jowls in males are allowed, ears can sometimes be rather large, pattern still can sometimes have verticality & tails long & whippy.

The first Bengals were just spotted not rosetted, so the input was put more into the coats to develope the rosettes which happened fairly quickly. Rosettes started being described as donut but from what I can gather in the USA they are now producing more arrowhead rosettes & I also think that they seem to be concentrating on the colouring aswell. Alot of Bengals can have quite a bit of rufinism to their colouring but again these seem to lose their contrast, so we are now seeing cooler coloured coats which imo seem to keep their contrast much better.

Health is another issue. Because in the beginning alot of already established breeds were used ie Abisynnians, Egyptian Maus, Ocicats, Burmese, Siamese, even Persians, you can see from that list quite a few different pedigrees, which all obviously carry their own flaws & problems which is going to be carried through. We are now having to run health tests to try to find out what is carried in certain lines. As you can see still pretty instrumental Saikou & hope that my waffling has sort of helped. I do apologise for such a long post & hope that it has helped!!

If anyone else would like to add or think I have missed anything out then please feel free! I enjoy learning lol


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

good post 

Just to add check out my website for the coat & pattern info & Pictures of all of them (poss not every single one out there but most of them!)

gives you a idea 

Patterns & Colours - FrostyMoon Breeders of Top Quality Bengal & Serengeti Kittens


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Thank you for all the information Abooksigun. Although I can not see that the developments are any different to going on in a lot of breeds, where fashion at one point has taken coat or type off at a tangent. It sounds as though Bengals have been victims of the high price tag attached to them, that alot of breeders got into the breed for that reason without paying attention to the basics for the breed, or indeed having a general love of the breed, and from what I can see that is still continuing to an extent - which is very sad.

I still don't see why Bengal breeders have such a constant turn over ex breeding cats for rehoming any more than any other breed. It would seem its just more of a standard practice within the breed rather than a necessity.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

RowanWolf said:


> Look there is no need for more arguments.
> Taylorbaby has not said shes right and everyone else is rong, shew as just saying she does as she sees fit for her cats, which you all do.
> 
> Also this thread was for asking about making a cat comfy with small kittens whilst calling..not about debates on breeding which other people brought up.
> ...


Neither do i Rowan,as far as i can read theirs defense and defending coming from only 2 peepsForums and discussions as said very often go in all sorts of directions,you have both jumped down Saiks throat for her having outrageously posting views and opinions aimed at no-one(unless i missed something)you and Tb didn't have to respond if you didn't want to but clearly you both felt the need to and then you ask why the drama..just my take,posted with honesty and no ill towards
As for original question TB-to make her more "comfy" would be to mate her again which isn't an option,as said ride it out and watch for the kitts throwing up,as when mums in call her milk is acidy and if you don't get on it they can go downhill very fast


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

> *Saikou wrote:*
> It sounds as though Bengals have been victims of the high price tag attached to them, that alot of breeders got into the breed for that reason without paying attention to the basics for the breed, or indeed having a general love of the breed, and from what I can see that is still continuing to an extent - which is very sad


I agree. There have been big shifts in the breed recently with the development of rosetting in particular, but once you have it then there is a lot you can do without binning queens and studs willy nilly. 
I still see new breeders buying cats with small, ticky indistinct, spots and selling progeny on as "breeders", so much for researching a breed.

Many breeders know not one jot about genetics or pedigrees. Advertising cats as "silver carriers", breeding brown cats to blues and snows, hoping to get blues and snows when the brown lines used very, very rarely show any of these traits.



> *Saikou wrote:*
> I still don't see why Bengal breeders have such a constant turn over ex breeding cats for rehoming any more than any other breed. It would seem its just more of a standard practice within the breed rather than a necessity.


Many Bengal breeders are not "breeders" at all, they are Bengal buyers, they buy, breed and bin then buy, breed and bin again and again.

Lauren


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lauren001 said:


> I agree. There have been big shifts in the breed recently with the development of rosetting in particular, but once you have it then there is a lot you can do without binning queens and studs willy nilly.
> I still see new breeders buying cats with small, ticky indistinct, spots and selling progeny on as "breeders", so much for researching a breed.
> 
> Many breeders know not one jot about genetics or pedigrees. Advertising cats as "silver carriers", breeding brown cats to blues and snows, hoping to get blues and snows when the brown lines used very, very rarely show any of these traits.
> ...


You can say that about ANY breed of cat, it isnt just bengals


----------



## RowanWolf (Jan 30, 2009)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Neither do i Rowan,as far as i can read theirs defense and defending coming from only 2 peepsForums and discussions as said very often go in all sorts of directions,you have both jumped down Saiks throat for her having outrageously posting views and opinions aimed at no-one(unless i missed something)you and Tb didn't have to respond if you didn't want to but clearly you both felt the need to and then you ask why the drama..just my take,posted with honesty and no ill towards
> As for original question TB-to make her more "comfy" would be to mate her again which isn't an option,as said ride it out and watch for the kitts throwing up,as when mums in call her milk is acidy and if you don't get on it they can go downhill very fast


I felt the need to because the other comments were not needed and I tried to get the thread on topic as was asked by the creator.
You did miss something


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

RowanWolf said:


> I felt the need to because the other comments were not needed and I tried to get the thread on topic as was asked by the creator.
> You did miss something


I shall consider myself told and have hung my head in shame whilst i think about my posts

Okay that done,i missed nothing as their was nothing to miss apart from you and she having a near tantrum because the original question wasn't ended with a full stop,as grown ups i'm sure we can appreciate a difference of opinion whilst the original question was answered at the same time without it becoming a tag team drama,thats what makes the world go round and give forums good debates:thumbup:Right lets hope we can continue to play nice and i promise in future to dot the dots and cross any tees and use full stops!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Siamese Kelly said:


> I shall consider myself told and have hung my head in shame whilst i think about my posts
> 
> Okay that done,i missed nothing as their was nothing to miss apart from you and she having a near tantrum because the original question wasn't ended with a full stop,as grown ups i'm sure we can appreciate a difference of opinion whilst the original question was answered at the same time without it becoming a tag team drama,thats what makes the world go round and give forums good debates:thumbup:Right lets hope we can continue to play nice and i promise in future to dot the dots and cross any tees and use full stops!


You & She? Whos she? the cats mother?  :thumbup:

Tantrum? haha 

You gota get over it, I cant beleive you are still talking about this thread! forget about and move on with your life!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> You & She? Whos she? the cats mother?  :thumbup:
> 
> Tantrum? haha
> 
> You gota get over it, I cant beleive you are still talking about this thread! forget about and move on with your life!


In ya dreams loveCan't believe you asked such a thing with your knowledge,would have thought that even sure fire grands have calls but what do i know but i do know it takes allsorts of discussions and opinions to make the world and forums roll Anyways hows ya girl,is she more comfy and how are her babies


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Sorry I cant understand any of that! 

all I got was how is my girl and shes great


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Sorry Tb,was as lament as i could be but my fault wasn't lament enough,must be my accentAnyways glad your girl is great


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Sorry Tb,was as lament as i could be but my fault wasn't lament enough,must be my accentAnyways glad your girl is great


'Lament' means to cry or grieve over death? You tried to mourn me? It wasnt mournful enough? lol???? 

Im pretty sure you mean: 'use in layman's terms' where as you are trying to be-little me by saying you are using 'layman's terms' so instead of complex or technical vocabulary you wanted to use simple easy to understand words, sadly this didnt come across either!!

No need to be nasty, I couldnt understand what you said thats all! 

Cant you just explain again what this means? Not all of us are born with all the knowledge in the world, most of us need to learn and ask questions, most people respect that and dont try to make people look stupid for asking! 

*'Can't believe you asked such a thing with your knowledge,would have thought that even sure fire grands have calls but what do i know' *


----------



## RowanWolf (Jan 30, 2009)

Siamese Kelly said:


> In ya dreams loveCan't believe you asked such a thing with your knowledge,would have thought that even sure fire grands have calls but what do i know but i do know it takes allsorts of discussions and opinions to make the world and forums roll Anyways hows ya girl,is she more comfy and how are her babies


Such a question?
What a stupid comment. And you missed the fact those posts were pointless, quite obviously.
Another forum fool for my ignore list. I was trying to keep things on track.. wasn't me sticking my nose in, as you have.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I thought you couldn't believe that this thread was still continuing tb? Both tb and rowan your comments to Kels, you are showing your true colours!!! Nothing she said warrented your rude replies !!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

RowanWolf said:


> Such a question?
> What a stupid comment. And you missed the fact those posts were pointless, quite obviously.
> Another forum fool for my ignore list. I was trying to keep things on track.. wasn't me sticking my nose in, as you have.


Can't believe i'm on your ignore listThought we were getting along so well tooOn the plus i do have a very cute nose and will stick it where i want as i want,the views raised were very valid and i think the fact that you think of them as pointless,says it all


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> 'Lament' means to cry or grieve over death? You tried to mourn me? It wasnt mournful enough? lol????
> 
> Im pretty sure you mean: 'use in layman's terms' where as you are trying to be-little me by saying you are using 'layman's terms' so instead of complex or technical vocabulary you wanted to use simple easy to understand words, sadly this didnt come across either!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lol where have I been nasty or rude? I asked about a post that I still dont understand?! Will I ever get the answer lol!
You were Trying to be clever by calling me stupid, I pointed you you miss-spelt it and now im nasty? 

SO thats how it works is it? lol I just love the way you try to turn things round so its never aimed at yourself, its always the other persons fault! Even if you are the one throwing the insults. :

Honestly I know you always get a couple of them on forums who think they are better than everyone else. But if this is how you make yourself feel big or better about your lifes by coming on the internet forums and making other feel little or stupid who you do not even know, then I feel sorry for you 

Sadly though I have a life and Im just to busy for silly games over the internet with people who I dont even know! 

I dont wish to participate anymore so please go ahead and keep replying comments trying to get others to reply for some reason you enjoy it.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> lol where have I been nasty or rude? I asked about a post that I still dont understand?! Will I ever get the answer lol!
> You were Trying to be clever by calling me stupid, I pointed you you miss-spelt it and now im nasty?
> 
> SO thats how it works is it? lol I just love the way you try to turn things round so its never aimed at yourself, its always the other persons fault! Even if you are the one throwing the insults. :
> ...


Sorry,have another coffee and wake up some..never have i called you stupid or tried to belittle you-(think you'll find your random rambles do it for you far better than i ever could)please re-read my posts,dunno where your heads at but clearly not on my planet,i am not up my own botty by any stretch of the imagination,but thankyou for the compliment:thumbsup:Also may i add that because i respond to your made up ramblings does in no way make me a cyber bully,please take the time to read thru your posts,they'll soon cheer you up


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Guys - play nicely now - please :sad:

 - it's really getting tedious. Agree to disagree and all go your own ways. You are putting me off posting and making the feeling on this forum a tense one. 

Remember no-one can read intonation into writing - so try to read stuff as though it is all good until it is so blatently obvious that you can't do that anymore. Then count to ten and DON'T respond.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

spid said:


> Guys - play nicely now - please :sad:
> 
> - it's really getting tedious. Agree to disagree and all go your own ways. You are putting me off posting and making the feeling on this forum a tense one.
> 
> Remember no-one can read intonation into writing - so try to read stuff as though it is all good until it is so blatently obvious that you can't do that anymore. Then count to ten and DON'T respond.


Sorry for my part in making you feel tense Spid,and hope ya not intentionally being funny...i can only count to 6 on a good day


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

NO not being intentionally funny, wish I had that skill!  - though you made me giggle - maybe count to 6 twice on good days and to 3 thrice on bad days - I'll let you off the extra 1 on a bad day:wink5:.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

spid said:


> NO not being intentionally funny, wish I had that skill!  - though you made me giggle - maybe count to 6 twice on good days and to 3 thrice on bad days - I'll let you off the extra 1 on a bad day:wink5:.


Aah,thankyou:lol:


----------



## gmj (Apr 6, 2009)

I think it is personal choice how many litters you allow your queen to have. As long as she is not used as a breeding machine (and I am not suggesting anyone is doing that), if one feels 3 litters is enough, I would certainly respect that but I am only a novice breeder myself:wink5:


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

The number of litters is up to the individual or more importantly what is right for the individual cat, I don't think anyone has said any different on this thread. Its the ship 'em in ship 'em out policy, buy in an adult, pregnant or not, have one litter, spay and rehome, onto the next one :thumbdown:


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

> Its the ship 'em in ship 'em out policy, buy in an adult, pregnant or not, have one litter, spay and rehome, onto the next one:thumbdown:


Exactly. It's the rent-a-uterus mentality. 
Not fair on the poor cat at all.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Exactly Saiks,but always all about the cat-yeah right,more like i love my cats as long as their babies sell,it's these breeders that not only poison the breed genes and because they have a prefix think it's okay to do so,and then of course you have the idiots who fuel their ego and encourage these registered byb's by having their kittens,but who are we to say,it is after all about the cats


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

I've read enuff, thread closed!!


----------

